# مشاكل مياه الشرب



## أحمدابوذياد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجوا المساعده حيث يوجد لدى مشكلة تكون غازات داخل عبوات المياه المنتجه من محطة التناضح العكسى التى أشرف على تشغيلها مع أستمرار أرتفاع ph وظهور طعم غير مستساغ مع أستمرار تكون هذه الغازات أثناء التخزين أرجوا الأفاده من أهل الخبره ولكم جزيل الشكر
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## dena-2020 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

هل جربت البحث فى هذا الموقع


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (3 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم تكون الغازات في عبوات الماء يشير فقط الى وجود بكتيريا ولذلك عليك اولا اضافة مواد معقمة قبل عملية التنقية ووضع فلتر كربون نشط قبل خط الدخول الى وحدة التنقية التناضح العكسي )
وبتوفيق الله


----------

